# Rip DVD's to computer?



## BlackDynamite (Jun 5, 2007)

So I want to put my DVD collection on the computer. I don't want to deal with disks anymore. I'd much rather have my entire collection accessible from my Xbox 360 (or whatever device I have in the future) without worrying about putting in a disk, scratching a disk, etc.

It looks like DIVX is the best format (for the best size/quality combination)...

Does anyone know of a good program/application/whatever that will convert my DVD movies to DIVX and store them on my computer?


----------



## diagonal (Feb 18, 2007)

Use DVD Decryptor to rip your dvds to a VOB file, and then Dr Divx to convert to divx. DVD decryptor only has a windoze executable available, but Dr Divx has a few other binaries. Doom9 is a good place for information. I use these programs to create suitable vob's and divx files to serve up to my unactivated, hacked directivo. All the dvds went in the closet.


----------



## BlackDynamite (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh yeah, I should have probably mentioned that I'm using Windows (the box I'm storing them on is XP pro SP2 and my laptop is Vista- I'll probbaly be doing the ripping from the XP box).

Is there an "all in one" solution? I'd rather not rip to one format, and then convert to another. i just want to put the disk in, hit convert (or whatever) and have it be ready to go after it completes (if this is possible)...

I'll check out that site though. Thanks for the links...


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

diagonal said:


> Use DVD Decryptor to rip your dvds to a VOB file, and then Dr Divx to convert to divx. DVD decryptor only has a windoze executable available, but Dr Divx has a few other binaries. Doom9 is a good place for information. I use these programs to create suitable vob's and divx files to serve up to my unactivated, hacked directivo. All the dvds went in the closet.


English please


----------



## AlbertZeroK (Jan 28, 2006)

There are a couple applications that will do what you want, just google RIP DVD.

Looking forward though, I would actually recomend a sony 400 disk dvd changer for $299. I have one and love it. And you can have up to three in the same room. Plus it will upconvert to 1080p (not as well as a PS3, but it's much better than my old DVD player).

Just remember, if you recompress the video, you will loose quality. The only way I would rip a DVD is to rip to the native MPEG2 without recompression. But that is a hard thing to do. That recompressed video looks horrid on a nice TV.


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

I agree with the last post that using any compression is really defeating the purpose. I have just about my entire DVD Collection (just about 1000 movies) on my network and a home made Home Theater PC that upconverts them to 1080i (which is the highest my TV supports). I have to say that from the day I played the first movie that way I was completely hooked!

I will say that before getting there one method I did try and was pretty impressed with was using Nero to convert them to MPEG4. The pictures / Audio quality was great but even though it said it would retain all of the original discs qualities like Menus or even Chapters I found that wasn't the case which is what made me look for an alternative. Since then I decided to stick with native MPEG2 with no compression as picture quality IS a concern for me. 

With that said I have used several different applications to "Rip" my movies but have settled on DVDFab Platinum. I've been told that there is a free version of it out there but I am not sure. Doom9 would be a good place to look for it though. 

I bought it and they seem to keep up with any new protection schemes (free lifetime updates) that they come up with. I probably get an update from them once every few weeks. I don't believe that I have ran in to a single DVD that I haven't been able to rip with it.

One more thing - remember that some applications that will convert DVD's from one format to another will NOT rip a copy protected DVD so you unless you want to stick with native MPEG2 you might end up using 2 different applications anyway.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

There are several excellent applications for this use, just remember that some of them are against the purchase agreement for the DVDs and possibly the law.


----------



## BlackDynamite (Jun 5, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> There are several excellent applications for this use, just remember that some of them are against the purchase agreement for the DVDs and possibly the law.


It's totally legal to make a backup of your own DVD's. It's obviously illegal to share/distribute them, and possibly illegal to make more than 1 copy, but it's completely ethic and totally legal to make 1 copy of your own purchased DVD (or CD, software, etc) and store it on a hard drive.


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

SaltyDawg said:


> It's totally legal to make a backup of your own DVD's. It's obviously illegal to share/distribute them, and possibly illegal to make more than 1 copy, but it's completely ethic and totally legal to make 1 copy of your own purchased DVD (or CD, software, etc) and store it on a hard drive.


Not completely. It's kind of a grey area, just like backing up music and video games is. Not saying I dont do it myself with my collection, but if the MPAA, RIAA, and everyone else had their way, we would have to pay for everything every time we wanted it again, regardless of the circumstances.

Back to the top though, DVD Decryptor is a great program, but is old, not supported anymore, and has some trouble with some of the newer DVD copy protection. I'd recommend you add DVDFab Decryptor to the list of programs to get for decrypting. It's free, and works very well.


----------



## Levango (Jul 24, 2017)

diagonal said:


> Use DVD Decryptor to rip your dvds to a VOB file, and then Dr Divx to convert to divx. DVD decryptor only has a windoze executable available, but Dr Divx has a few other binaries. Doom9 is a good place for information. I use these programs to create suitable vob's and divx files to serve up to my unactivated, hacked directivo. All the dvds went in the closet.


Excuse me sir, i seems that you know quite a lot about DVD conversion. Here I have a problem would you mind. Recently I get this DVDrip software ((http://www.videoconverterfactory.com/tips/dvdrip-software.html) from the site, as you can see, it mentions it is able to decrypted encrypted DVDs. I applied it to one of my DVD in order to convert it to MP4, the conversion was successful. But the output video had no sound only images ( although the images were pretty clear). I wonder whether it is caused by the so called 10X acceleration which leads to the conten loss? Do you know how to deal with it. Thank you.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Levango said:


> Excuse me sir, i seems that you know quite a lot about DVD conversion. Here I have a problem would you mind. Recently I get this DVDrip software ((http://www.videoconverterfactory.com/tips/dvdrip-software.html) from the site, as you can see, it mentions it is able to decrypted encrypted DVDs. I applied it to one of my DVD in order to convert it to MP4, the conversion was successful. But the output video had no sound only images ( although the images were pretty clear). I wonder whether it is caused by the so called 10X acceleration which leads to the conten loss? Do you know how to deal with it. Thank you.


Welcome to DBSTalk. Do you realize you're replying to a 10 year old thread?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

well, it's nice to have an update in old thread and be informed about new programs


----------

